
Reelshot App – Edit videos in real time as you shoot them - LeoJB
https://apps.apple.com/bh/app/reelshot-video-editor/id1449364632
======
LeoJB
Effortlessly switch between time-lapse, normal and slow-motion whilst
recording, in the moment!

A super simple & beautiful Video app for everyone.

Hope you enjoy!

